# Iggy could get MVP? (rook vs soph)



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Edit: Iggy DOES get MVP! (rook vs soph)*

Anyone else watching this game? 

The sophmores are currently winning 71-57 and Iggy is leading all scorers with 17 and has had some sick dunks off of alley-oops he could easily pick up the MVP here Gordon is prolly right behind him tho

It would be nice to see him scoop this award then win the dunk competition


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Note to Iggy please try to score like this in our games....given its an all star game but he is actually looking like he believes he score anytime he touches the ball...This is the mentallity he should have


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iggy jus hit his 3rd Trey in a row in three str8 possesions for his 4th of the game and they just showed Iverson loving it from the sidelines :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Keep answering your own threads.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Keep answering your own threads.


Dude do you really have nothing else better to do with your time then look to start stuff with me grow up and for your information im doing it for ppl who may have missed it and might catch some highlights here later so kiss my *** duche bag


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude do you really have nothing else better to do with your time then look to start stuff with me grow up and for your information im doing it for ppl who may have missed it and might catch some highlights here later so kiss my *** duche bag




lol, relax twinkie. I'm just ****in with ya. I didn't know you were gonna cry about it or I would have stopped. Sowwy :angel:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iggys Stats: 30 pts, 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 4 Steals

Sophmores 106 Rookies 96

MVP: ours truely ANDRE IgggggggggguaaaaDALAAAAAAAAA :banana: 

Next: Dunk Contest :cheers:


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats to Iggy. Now go for the Slam Dunk win tomorrow night!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

ANDRE IGUODALA! 30 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assists, 1 blk, 1 steal and MVP DUNK CONTEST next on his list, then AI1 gets his All-star MVP.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well done Iggy!!! Just wish he could bag 30 points a game for us, as well as Iverson. Then I think we would be pretty much unbeatable! Not a chance of it happening though, but we can dream! Lol.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> ANDRE IGUODALA! 30 pts, 6 rebs, 3 assists, 1 blk, 1 steal and MVP DUNK CONTEST next on his list, then AI1 gets his All-star MVP.





Route I-76 said:


> Iggys Stats: 30 pts, 6 Rebounds, 3 Assists, 4 Steals


 No Blocks and 4 Steals


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He deflected a ball during a foul I believe, I will brag, and give him a block.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, and I missed this? You know how much I was talking up this guy last year, this has me excited. Anyone know if they're going to replay this game on NBA TV?

This should be a call to get Iguodala more involved in the offense. I thought he was the future before this happened, this doesn't change my opinion. He's untouchable.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

It's not that he isn't involved in the offense, more over he feels he is over-powered by the shooters, in this case your beloved Allen Iverson. A prime example would be this very game, Ben Gordan was shooting and missing so much, I thought that was his only skill. To put the ball in the air, Nenad Kristic was turnover prone, and was not very exciting to watch. Take these bums out, and what happened? Iggy took over. Now, enough bragging, there's a dunk contest and an AS Game to watch. AI FOR MVP


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

he made a first half very quite ,like he was in some sixers game ,but he showed in the spurs game he could score and he showed again in the game .
Thats great and next we all will see the dunk contest cause he will win also that and in the all star will be iverson the mvp too,so watch out.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Coach Cheeks should make Iggy shoot the ball more the same way Larry Brown told Eric Snow to shoot. Btw, in no way I'm comparing the snow and Iggy. I just think some players are intimidated to shoot the ball when you have an AI and Cwebb on the floor.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Coach Cheeks should make Iggy shoot the ball more the same way Larry Brown told Eric Snow to shoot. Btw, in no way I'm comparing the snow and Iggy. I just think some players are intimidated to shoot the ball when you have an AI and Cwebb on the floor.


Yeah, and Iguodala has the mindset where if others are scoring he'll just fill in the gaps. That's fine and all, but he often passes up clean looks to feed someone else. I don't want him to force his offense (especially with scorers like Iverson and Webber) but he should definitely look for his more often.


----------

